# Gamemaster wanted



## Wmcampbell

Hi

We are looking to hire aGM for a long term Pathfinder game.  Compensation will be based on number of gamers and GM experience.  We are all professionals and over 30, so the game must be weekend based.  Interested in world game vs dungeon crawls.


----------



## brvheart

Please explain what you are referring to world game vs dungeon crawls. I have 32 years of DMing experience and am an old school DM.


----------



## HiLiphNY

I believe it would be helpful to give the location of said game, yes?


----------



## Wmcampbell

Yep posting the location would have been useful/intelligent.  We are located near Eugene Oregon.  By world game I meant to point out that we enjoy politics, intrigue, travel, as much if not more than simple dungeon crawls.  We are looking for a long-term adventure that allows us to create companies, kingdoms, thieves guilds, etc.


----------



## Morrus

Not that I'm on the right continent, but are you paying $200-$400 per session?  Or $200 for a two-year campaign?


----------



## frankthedm

Morrus said:


> Not that I'm on the right continent, but are you paying $200-$400 per session?  Or $200 for a two-year campaign?



Would it not have to be per session to not violate minimum wage laws? You're right to be concerned,    [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], were I in your shoes, I'd hope a group of "_professionals... over 30_ " would not be trying to get a GM for an *indefinite* length of time for less than what a McJob pays in _month_.


----------



## Morrus

frankthedm said:


> Would it not have to be per session to not violate minimum wage laws? I'd hope a group of "_professionals... over 30_" would not be trying to get a GM for a year+ for less than what a McJob pays in month.




Who knows! It's an unusual request any way you look at it!  $400 to play D&D for 4 hours seems very generous.


----------



## Pjack

PM sent!


----------



## Lwaxy

You could expand looking for online tabletop. 

Request is not so unusual, I got paid for a Star Wars campaign that ran for 3 years but that was paid per hour.


----------



## WayneLigon

frankthedm said:


> Would it not have to be per session to not violate minimum wage laws?




Minimum wage laws don't apply to a self-employed contractor like this - you have to be an employee of a business that grosses more than a half-million a year for any of that to apply, and there are several exceptions. They're free to negotiate whatever mutually beneficial remuneration they can agree to.

Interesting work if you can get it


----------



## Beefermatic

I've been gaming for 13 years, DMing for 12. Love Pathfinder (my gaming system of choice) and am happy to do a Campaign for you guys if you're interested. It would be long distance, but my current campaign has 2 members who are strictly on Skype and it doesn't impede gaming one bit. 

My campaigns go far into epic levels and even higher. I have a campaign that I've been running for 3 years and it's still ongoing. I always try to get feedback from my players as well and try to tailor the campaign in such a way that the party always feels like they earned something.

I am not a huge rule-monger, I like keeping things fun, but I do have very gritty sometimes very dark stories. I always try to add a pinch of intelligence to my campaigns, every thing and everyone has a reason for what they are doing, or why they are the way they are. 

My campaigns are very free roaming, the party can literally go in a random direction to start, ignore the main plot hooks, and slaughter the starting town and burn it down, and I'll still have something set up for you guys. I don't do a ton of Dungeon Crawls, I find them to be tedious if done constantly, but every once in a while

If you're interested, I am willing to start as soon as Wednesday. I live in San Diego, so we should be in the same Time Zone. Hit me up at Nkalbassi@gmail.com or just PM me on here. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## itsjustsoup.com

Wow I wish this was online! call me when it is! Roll20 Go!


----------

